# My Two Diamond Doves. Beaks ok?



## calisphere (Sep 1, 2011)

I've had these two doves for about two months. I got them from a local bird shop that didn't have much information on them. I was told they were a mated pair but I'm not so sure. One also has a really long beak, which I was told was fine,but it doesn't look normal to me. What do you guys think?

Dove #1:










Dove #2:


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

The beak on bird number 2 is a little long. Do your doves have a bowl of grit or a cuttlebone in their cage to peck at? That might wear it down. You could also snip that extra little bit off the upper beak (to make the upper and lower even) with a nail clipper - but it probably isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## calisphere (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't have grit or a cuddle bone. I went to get it today but the bird store was closed. I got there too late. So, I'll be going tomorrow. Would filing it be better? These guys aren't hand tame at all.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The beak is too long and going to get in the way of him eating normally. Be better if you had a vet or someone who knows how to show you how to trim it. It will usually grow back though and will have to be retrimmed. Could be monthly.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

File works well too . Being your first time you might cut to short with clippers . One of those little wood nail files the ladies use would work fine & trim top ( hook) to match bottom . If still concerned google up dove beak filing video on web . Good luck


----------



## calisphere (Sep 1, 2011)

I picked up cuttlebone yesterday. I looked at the grit the bird shop had but it all looked so huge compared to the doves. It was labelled for parakeets. I'm looking online for better alternatives and shipping. I'll try to file just a little. The bird eats fine so I'm not terribly worried and this will probably help with taming. Or hinder it. Lol


----------

